# How old are you?



## CodeBlock (Aug 9, 2009)

Just curious how old most of the fBSD community is. I'm 17 as of a few days ago.


----------



## SPlissken (Aug 9, 2009)

Born on 11 May 1968 , so i m 41 years old


----------



## vermaden (Aug 9, 2009)

25.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 9, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/calendar.php


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/calendar.php



haha that works


----------



## Voltar (Aug 9, 2009)

23.


----------



## aragon (Aug 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/calendar.php


Thanks for reminding me I'm turning 30 in a few months.


----------



## Eponasoft (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm 34.


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 9, 2009)

Twenty-one and already feel old.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 10, 2009)

Younger than UNIX, older than Microsoft.


----------



## DrJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Well over 50, with a 13-year-old granddaughter.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 10, 2009)

57....and stay off my lawn!


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 10, 2009)

Still in high school.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 10, 2009)

40....with 2 Grand kids under 4.


----------



## DrJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Have fun with the grandkids, Rod!


----------



## roddierod (Aug 10, 2009)

If they didn't live with me I probably would


----------



## iic2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am Old-School but I can still p-straight.  Any guest beyond 36 would be all good. .. as long as YOU can _p-straight_. Hehee

You're not even living until you're 16 and that's (street) LAW.

_CodeBlock_ don't-u-new 17 - 22 - 28 - 36 - 42 will always be the "GREATEST", forever and a day.  So enjoy


----------



## joel@ (Aug 10, 2009)

26.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2009)

38 and no kids (at least none I know of).


----------



## sossego (Aug 11, 2009)

69!!!!
ha ha.


----------



## desnudopenguino (Aug 11, 2009)

22 here.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 11, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> 69!!!!
> ha ha.



You're not oldfart from the old forums are you??


----------



## segfault (Aug 12, 2009)

Turning 29 soon.


----------



## gripek (Aug 12, 2009)

20


----------



## SeanC (Aug 14, 2009)

32 next month.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2009)

23, there are so many things to do left


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 14, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> 40....with 2 Grand kids under 4.



Wow, that's pretty young for grand kids!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 15, 2009)

I think 4 is a pretty decent age for grandkids ...


----------



## oliverh (Aug 15, 2009)

38 this year.


----------



## hydra (Aug 15, 2009)

Xxiv


----------



## SPlissken (Aug 17, 2009)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> 57....and stay off my lawn!




Ahahah , well done Clint


----------



## jgrosch (Aug 21, 2009)

Born 1 May 1960 (49)


----------



## Nokobon (Aug 21, 2009)

Alsmost twenty...going to start my studies at university soon.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 21, 2009)

Nokobon said:
			
		

> Alsmost twenty...going to start my studies at university soon.



Ah nice, what are you majoring in?


----------



## vivek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm 11070 "days" old. If I were on Mars I would be 16 "years" old :e

http://www.solarviews.com/eng/edu/age.htm


----------



## Nokobon (Aug 22, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Ah nice, what are you majoring in?



I don't really know what it's called in English...
I think "Media Informatics"...or maybe "Computer Science in Media"?


----------



## Eponasoft (Aug 23, 2009)

Nokobon said:
			
		

> I don't really know what it's called in English...
> I think "Media Informatics"...or maybe "Computer Science in Media"?


Sounds like CIS...Computer Information Systems.


----------



## alie (Aug 23, 2009)

28 and already feel old, so much to see and do, so little time...


----------



## Oko (Aug 23, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> 38 this year.



+1


----------



## gnemmi (Aug 24, 2009)

did 34 las august 5 ... still kicking


----------



## ephemera (Aug 24, 2009)

> 28 and already feel old, so much to see and do, so little time...


+1


----------



## chalbersma (Aug 24, 2009)

19 and in college baby.


----------



## Bobarino (Aug 24, 2009)

39.


----------



## copypaiste (Aug 25, 2009)

joel@ said:
			
		

> 26.



High five.  27 soon... omg :OOO


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 28, 2009)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> 19 and in college baby.



How is it, I start next year (I'm a senior in high school right now)... Kind-of worried, but I imagine I'll get used to it just like I got used to High School, etc.


----------



## chalbersma (Aug 30, 2009)

The classes are a bit harder than HS the first year. But it's very managable.  I had plenty of time to dink around get my classwork done. Get a job, drink and smoke, be an ACM officer, join a frat, join the student government and pull a 3.5.  It's allright.  The best advice I can give you is to know when to party and when to work.  If you need the entire weekend to catch up on hw don't go out and drink.

Time management is key.

Good luck

btw where are you headed off to?


----------



## kano (Aug 30, 2009)

20.

edit: Oddly enough, this is my 20th post on the forums too.


----------



## jrick (Aug 30, 2009)

18 and about to start University.


----------



## fonz (Aug 31, 2009)

Turning 32 in november. Back at university, but all those 18-20 year old brats around me there really make me feel old...:O


----------



## taromaru (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm 0x18 and been around since 4.3 IIRC


----------



## ckester (Sep 2, 2009)

58, another old curmudgeon

In my day we didn't have any fancy GUI's and stuff like that.  We did everything from the command line and we LIKED it!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it me or is the average age around 35?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 3, 2009)

I was so happy when I added to my 286 2MB of RAM...with 4 MB works like a rocket .


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm 34. I have been interacting with *FreeBSD* for two years.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 3, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> I was so happy when I added to my 286 2MB of RAM...with 4 MB works like a rocket .



My 8088 XT had a turbo button to make it fly at 10Mhz!


----------



## DrJ (Sep 3, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> My 8088 XT had a turbo button to make it fly at 10Mhz!



I remember adding a daughter board containing an 8087 to my dual-processor (8085/8088) S-100 CP/M machine.  And earlier using a Commodore Pet to solve some transient heat-conduction equations.  That was painful.  As was using punch cards!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> As was using punch cards!


I feel old but thankfully not _that_ old


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

I knew Morse!

The guy, not the code...nor the inspector.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 3, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> I remember adding a daughter board containing an 8087 to my dual-processor (8085/8088) S-100 CP/M machine.  And earlier using a Commodore Pet to solve some transient heat-conduction equations.  That was painful.  As was using punch cards!



I used to dream of getting the 8087 co-processor but never got the money. I was using it to do calculation for electrical circuit design...I swear I could make the calculations faster by hand 



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> I feel old but thankfully not _that_ old



I actually used punch cards my first year of high school.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I knew Morse!
> 
> The guy, not the code...nor the inspector.



Bah, that's nothing. A long time ago, I was the primary chief advisor of Sargon of Akkad.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2009)

And look what happened to _him_ .. Having said that, Tashlultum _was_ a cutie.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 3, 2009)

There just isn't enough Sumerian humor now and days...


----------



## DrJ (Sep 3, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I actually used punch cards my first year of high school.



I used them half-way through graduate school.


----------



## JQuick (Sep 4, 2009)

I started writing code 35 years ago and used Unix variants exclusively for 30 of those.

I am glad to see so many other curmudgeons here.

Does anyone else remember this fondly, "773030 load start"?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2009)

JQuick said:
			
		

> Does anyone else remember this fondly, "773030 load start"?


Nope, only nightmares about


```
LOAD

Press play on tape


load error..
```


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 4, 2009)

27, computer user age 3 9 monts freebsd user age 1.5.


----------



## little_princess (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 22 and moved from windows user to freebsd user about 2 months ago.
...And I do not miss it at all.


----------



## Zare (Sep 28, 2009)

26.


----------



## nikobordx (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm 25.
I'm using FreeBSD since 7 years and i never go back to window$.


----------



## equimanthorn (Sep 28, 2009)

40,using free/pcBSD from 4 years


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 28, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I knew Morse!
> 
> The guy, not the code...nor the inspector.



I know the code because I'm a ham radio operator. I passed the morse code test a few months before they removed the requirement for code at all.


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 3, 2009)

Human age: 27
*nix age: ~5
FBSD age: 3


----------



## tcoffeep (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm 22. July-birth


----------



## trancercho (Oct 6, 2009)

Almost 26 age here


----------



## FryShadow (Oct 7, 2009)

turning 24 end of this month  

getting old!


----------



## Ron (Oct 19, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> Well over 50, with a 13-year-old granddaughter.



I'm also over 50 with a nineteen year old granddaughter.  I remember the CP/M operating system, eight inch floppies and JRT Pascal. God, this really sucks!


----------



## DrJ (Oct 19, 2009)

Ron said:
			
		

> I remember the CP/M operating system, eight inch floppies and JRT Pascal. God, this really sucks!



So do I.  I still have 8" floppies here, and drives that can read them.  And an original source disk for Turbo Pascal for CP/M 86.  I also have the original documentation from the 7th edition of Unix (volumes 1 and 2!).

Remember that life starts at 50.  The young'uns have no idea yet.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 19, 2009)

DrJ said:
			
		

> So do I.  I still have 8" floppies here, and drives that can read them.  And an original source disk for Turbo Pascal for CP/M 86.  I also have the original documentation from the 7th edition of Unix (volumes 1 and 2!).
> 
> Remember that life starts at 50.  The young'uns have no idea yet.



Sigh ... Why am I not surprised ... Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 20, 2009)

18 this May 8th


----------



## psycho (Oct 23, 2009)

14 years old, Electrotechnician, Computing Science - High School
used windows 5 years, linux 2 and now starting with FreeBSD


----------



## Dereckson (Jun 21, 2010)

26. Er... 27 in less than one week :/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 21, 2010)

22 but after 7 years of skate, I feel like 50


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 21, 2010)

18; 19 in couple of weeks.


----------



## zspider (Jun 21, 2010)

20. also I kind of live in the past at times so sometimes it is like I am 15 as well


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 21, 2010)

More than a decade, less than a century.

Whip Inflation Now!


----------



## rden (Jun 22, 2010)

Born in '61, but I stopped counting a few years back.

And if you ask my kids they will give the same answer as I always give: 27.

Proof: The kids are 12 and 13 and in school scoring well, even won maths awards, so they must be smart; ergo: 27: is correct.


----------



## davetrotteruk (Jun 22, 2010)

im 21 been using linux for about 1 year and freebsd for 24/48 hours


----------



## kdemidofff (Jun 24, 2010)

34 without fork() xD


----------



## swa (Jun 28, 2010)

36


----------



## dralex999 (Jun 30, 2010)

53 with no grandkids yet.


----------



## nestux (Jul 2, 2010)

Im 25 years old and counting ]=)


----------



## sirinon (Aug 19, 2010)

22

*nix age : 2
FreeBSD age : 3 months


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 19, 2010)

I was born (4 years - 10 days) > epoch.


----------



## drp (Aug 19, 2010)

27


----------



## Pjoter (Aug 19, 2010)

I am almost 74. Life so tough


----------



## lme@ (Aug 19, 2010)

Pjoter said:
			
		

> I am almost 74. Life so tough



Then you're probably our forum Methuselah.


----------



## Pjoter (Aug 19, 2010)

Huh ! Not so old  I am currently 29.


----------



## elimite (Aug 22, 2010)

old enough to have written FORTRAN on punch cards and remember when 8K of RAM was actually useful - especially if you had the 20 lb disk-pack that gave you a whopping 7 MB of storage.

ahh, the good old days


----------



## bluetick (Aug 23, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> 58, another old curmudgeon
> 
> In my day we didn't have any fancy GUI's and stuff like that.  We did everything from the command line and we LIKED it!



I use to dream of a command line, all I had was a keyboard, but tell that to the kids of today!!!

Old enough to spout of Python-ism!!

50 here, with a 28, 23, and 13 year old daughters and 9, 7, 5 and 3 year old granddaughters


----------



## bleepbloop (Sep 21, 2010)

20


----------



## tty3 (Sep 21, 2010)

16
:stud


----------



## PseudoCylon (Sep 24, 2010)

resurrected a couple of times. kinda hard to track the age for cylon.


----------



## wayward (Sep 25, 2010)

I'am 408 Months old ;-)


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 28, 2010)

All of 31


----------



## ronnylov (Sep 28, 2010)

I am 43 years old.


----------



## bryn1u (Oct 7, 2010)

v0dkal0vers:~# ./how_old_am_i.sh
was born - 25.09.85 21:00 h - you are - 25 years old


----------



## PetrusValidus (Oct 9, 2010)

I am 27


----------



## ah7013 (Oct 23, 2010)

16


----------



## bleakwind (Oct 26, 2010)

I Born on 1981.
Miss the days of youth.


----------



## noz (Oct 27, 2010)

I've only used FBSD for 3 months, but my uptime is 29 years.


----------



## gchnhn (Nov 1, 2010)

Haha is here any young lady gaga? 
I am 25.


----------



## trev (Nov 6, 2010)

50 < age < 55

Started with springs, hairclips and *wooden* breadboards in the 60s! 

Ah, those were the days when a transistor meant a handheld wireless (radio) and LPs were played on turntables encased in rosewood cabinets


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 6, 2010)

trev said:
			
		

> 50 < age < 55
> 
> Started with springs, hairclips and *wooden* breadboards in the 60s!
> 
> Ah, those were the days when a transistor meant a handheld wireless (radio) and LPs were played on turntables encased in rosewood cabinets



Transistors were indeed a big deal. It took three to make a radio. I've actually got both a 2N107 and a 2N170 with their "huge" distinctive cases in front of me right now - they're real classics. To give an idea of the kind of parts hoarder I am, I got those two from MIT in '66 when my friend's father worked there. Do kids still use soldering irons by the way?

Age 62 IIRC.


----------



## captobvious (Nov 11, 2010)

physically: 28
mentally: 18


----------



## shitson (Sep 22, 2012)

00011000


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 22, 2012)

Suffice it to say I remember when calculators sat on the desk, had a big metal hand crank on the side, and were known as _adding machines_.


----------



## Grell (Sep 22, 2012)

veintisÃ©is


----------



## GuillotinePartition (Sep 22, 2012)

infinite, ok im 26 geez


----------



## roddierod (Sep 24, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> Suffice it to say I remember when calculators sat on the desk, had a big metal hand crank on the side, and were known as _adding machines_.



I still have one or two in my basement


----------



## zer0sig (Sep 24, 2012)

I turned 35 in July.


----------



## zester (Sep 25, 2012)

I was born when .....



> Texas Instruments released the TI-99/4 microcomputer. This system generally used audio cassettes to store information, along with ROM modules, similar to gaming units, to hold commercial software. Additionally, TI made available a speech synthesizer, based on their own chip, for the TI-99/4 and its successor, the 4A.


----------



## glocke (Sep 25, 2012)

> Manufacturer: Triumph Adler
> Type: Bitsy 10
> Year: 1984
> Technology: ÂµP TMS 9900 96kB RAM


Some years befor that, but I remember playing with one.


----------



## Uniballer (Sep 25, 2012)

I was born during the Cuban Missile Crisis.  I didn't have access to a computer to start programming until the month Voyager 1 was launched.


----------



## throAU (Sep 28, 2012)

35.  Been running / administering FreeBSD for a day job since 23.  Linux since I was 18...


----------



## prp-e (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm 17  
I was born in 29th May 1996


----------



## YouriBSD (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm 18. Been playing with FreeBSD for 2 years.


----------



## jwele (Oct 5, 2012)

22, 23 in June.


----------



## Majorix (Oct 5, 2012)

25. And still studying


----------



## Mr_P (Oct 6, 2012)

20.


----------



## ericbsd (Oct 6, 2012)

Update 30.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Oct 6, 2012)

20 here.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm 27


----------

